# What Did You Buy Today?



## Ma'am (Jan 4, 2020)

What did you buy today? Photos welcome! 

I didn't buy anything today but when I do, I'll let ya know.


----------



## PiP (Jan 4, 2020)

I bought some goji berries and chia seeds.  I add both to my cereal every morning.


----------



## Foxee (Jan 4, 2020)

PiP said:


> I bought some goji berries and chia seeds.  I add both to my cereal every morning.


I didn't buy anything either but I wanted to mention that if you like seeds on your cereal, amaranth seed pops like popcorn and is a really nice addition on cereal.


----------



## PiP (Jan 4, 2020)

Foxee said:


> I wanted to mention that if you like seeds on your cereal, amaranth seed pops like popcorn and is a really nice addition on cereal.



Thanks, Foxee. I've never heard of them so consulted google seems like they are a worthwhile addition!

per 100g
Vitamin A	0%	Vitamin C	7%
Calcium	15%	Iron	42%
Vitamin D	0%	Vitamin B-6	30%
Cobalamin	0%	Magnesium	62%


----------



## Foxee (Jan 4, 2020)

This is true! I've found that popping is done best in smaller batches and the first batch almost always needs to be thrown out until the temp is right. But once you get them going, do a cup or two of the popped seeds and keep them in an airtight jar. I put them on cereal, add them to granola, put them in cookies...anything you can think of, really.

And the unpopped seeds I add to my brown and white rice mix and cook that in for a little extra nutrition. Not a lot but it works out well.


----------



## Winston (Jan 4, 2020)

Some wires, circuits, and 33 pounds of enriched uranium.
For a home improvement project.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 4, 2020)

Some headphones for my iPhone, dunno what happened to the old ones, but I can now catch up on saved podcasts, listened to one on W H Auden as I got the salad for the baked potatoes ready. Yep, missus was at work all day. Come on someone, give me a nice simple recipe in the veggie recipe thread will you?


----------



## Ma'am (Jan 4, 2020)

Olly Buckle said:


> Come on someone, give me a nice simple recipe in the veggie recipe thread will you?




https://www.writingforums.com/threads/185720-A-veggie-recipe-thread?p=2261853&viewfull=1#post2261853


----------



## Ma'am (Jan 4, 2020)

This is my third headband like that, and they always say it's "limited to one per customer." Never saw a store before that didn't want you to buy more.

Cognitive Behavioral Therapy- I hear this is a simple-ish system of re-training your thoughts in a positive way. 

I want a peachy-pinkish eyeshadow but can't find it individually (the upper right color). That's cheap for a palette but still.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jan 4, 2020)

I have decided to retire my old simulator since I now have Virtual Reality.
So I am going to disassemble the old simulator, which is about the size of a Smart Car.
In its place I will put two metal-frame simulator seats. One for driving sims, and the other for flying.







I used my writing money to buy these.


----------



## KenTR (Jan 5, 2020)

Two potatoes.
Two pints of blueberries.
Bag of carrots. Skinny as pencils. That's all they had. I see this way too often. What's up with that?
Four solid chocolate Santas, half price. Hey, wait. It took me fifty years to realize _Santa_ in an anagram of _Satan_?
Two cans Friskie's chicken and liver dinner.
Two cans Friskies tuna.

F**k. I forgot Perrier.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jan 5, 2020)

Tortillas.
I was all outta tortillas.
I had a big tuppaware of Chorizo, and no damned tortillas.
So I had to get dressed and go buy tortillas (and some Tums too.)


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 5, 2020)

Rolls of loft insulation, mask, gloves, coverall
And some peanuts for the birds.


----------



## Amnesiac (Jan 5, 2020)

Ralph Rotten said:


> I have decided to retire my old simulator since I now have Virtual Reality.
> So I am going to disassemble the old simulator, which is about the size of a Smart Car.
> In its place I will put two metal-frame simulator seats. One for driving sims, and the other for flying.
> I used my writing money to buy these.



 THAT is soooo cool! I'm so impressed!


----------



## Amnesiac (Jan 5, 2020)

I bought some Mexican food. It'll be a few hours before I'll be able to photograph it, though. *ahem*


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jan 6, 2020)

Bananas, travel tissues, bleach, coffee, strong flour and dried yeast...


----------



## Irwin (Jan 6, 2020)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Tortillas.
> I was all outta tortillas.
> I had a big tuppaware of Chorizo, and no damned tortillas.
> So I had to get dressed and go buy tortillas (and some Tums too.)



Poetry!


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova (Jan 6, 2020)

2 ea 20# bags of Purina Dog Chow, 1 ea 20# bag of Purina cat chow and a glass jar of Walmart stuffed olives for me.
If you like stuffed olives that are good and priced about half the rest, roll with the Walmarts.
Life's little pleasures.


----------



## PiP (Jan 6, 2020)

Went out to buy a car and returned with just a packet of Rennies for acid reflux.


----------



## Ma'am (Jan 6, 2020)

Reading through this thread has given me an irrestistible urge to go shopping. Hmm... Maybe I'll go to Walmart. Ya can't get in too much trouble at Walmart, right?

My kid and I looked for the most expensive thing in the store once. I thought it would be a wedding ring. But nope, a computer was the most expensive thing we found, for about $1,200.


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 6, 2020)

PiP said:


> Went out to buy a car and returned with just a packet of Rennies for acid reflux.




At least you did not buy a lemon 
[where I am from, "buying a lemon" means you bought a really bad car...]


----------



## KenTR (Jan 6, 2020)

Firemajic said:


> At least you did not buy a lemon
> [where I am from, "buying a lemon" means you bought a really bad car...]



Where I'm from, buying a Volvo means you bought a really bad car.


----------



## Ma'am (Jan 6, 2020)

The cheer up Wal haul: Cheetos, M&Ms, two scented candles (hazelnut cream and wildflower walk, woo woo), a kitchen choppy thing, yoga pants, sample size vanilla apricot perfume, blush and sunglasses. So only necessities, obviously.


----------



## escorial (Jan 7, 2020)

I find a cup of boiling water very soothing when one gets acidy...


----------



## PiP (Jan 7, 2020)

My family bought me this Pandora bracelet and some charms for my 65th Birthday. Today I bought a security chain in case the clasp comes undone and I lose it. :upset::upset:


----------



## escorial (Jan 7, 2020)

6 and 5...old age pension


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 7, 2020)

Two train tickets and a coffee, took my car for an MOT and went to see old friends while it was being done. Had a coffee at the station, americano, white.


----------



## Phil Istine (Jan 7, 2020)

PiP said:


> My family bought me this Pandora bracelet and some charms for my 65th Birthday. Today I bought a security chain in case the clasp comes undone and I lose it. :upset::upset:
> 
> View attachment 25256



Happy birthday, Carole.


----------



## Ma'am (Jan 7, 2020)

Yes, happy birthday, Carole!


----------



## Foxee (Jan 7, 2020)

PiP said:


> My family bought me this Pandora bracelet and some charms for my 65th Birthday. Today I bought a security chain in case the clasp comes undone and I lose it. :upset::upset:
> 
> View attachment 25256




So pretty! Happy Birthday! I like the security chain...looks like itty bitty handcuffs.


----------



## escorial (Jan 9, 2020)

Bookmark...cost 40p at bookshop


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 9, 2020)

Stuff for the soft taco recipe in Veggie recipes.


----------



## Gofa (Jan 10, 2020)

A two piece wetsuit sent by the nice people at Amazon  half way around the world 
why ?
a return to surfing this summer and a time when i had long hair and beads around my neck  
and i possessed real pectoral muscles rather than inner support for man boobs


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 10, 2020)

Nothing.


----------



## PiP (Jan 10, 2020)

After spending several hours researching recipes, I sent husband armed with a shopping list to buy the ingredients.

I wanted a celeriac and a swede so he returns with flipping turnips. 
_Why turnips? I asked. 
Er, they are similar and I thought you'd kill me if I came home with nothing._

Now I have to rethink my menu plan.


----------



## Gofa (Jan 10, 2020)

I bring you breaking news 
Ive just had a lovely time. Watching Roger Hodgson the substance of Supertramp on youtube
and damn the expense buying his DVD of the 2019 tour which  is coming my way for the same cost in freight as the item itself 
and it postal charges 4 to 6 weeks 
im prepared to lie back and think of England 
though i am missing a kiss
yes thats right a kiss
when Im being screwed i like to be kissed and 20 dollars delivery
 oh yes I’m being proper screwed


----------



## Space Cadet (Jan 11, 2020)

Ralph Rotten said:


> I have decided to retire my old simulator since I now have Virtual Reality.
> So I am going to disassemble the old simulator, which is about the size of a Smart Car.
> In its place I will put two metal-frame simulator seats. One for driving sims, and the other for flying.
> 
> ...





You're going to fly on this?


----------



## Gofa (Jan 11, 2020)

@Ralph too long in fridge
 I upgraded to wifi on VR HTC Vive New install GTX 2080
yes to others it all means something 
and a sign this pensioner has some serious hand eye coordination skills


----------



## clark (Jan 11, 2020)

CAROLE --


NO! NO! You don't have to rethink your "menu plan"--you have to rethink the _reign of terror_ you impose on that poor long-suffering husband of yours! Imagine fearing for his life should he fail to satisfy your whim for a "celeraic and a swede". Were it me, I would have come back with a whackin' big bunch of celery and Olaf, head salesman at the local Volvo dealership (and he would NOT be cooperative. . .). I mean, the writers here at WF all quiver in fear of your dreaded Pointy Stick, but we can avoid it by mindlessly following the World Rules According to PiP (WRAP!), but your beleaguered husband has to live under the lash 24/7. Show a little compassion, dear Lady. . .let him sit at the table tonight, rather than on the floor at your feet . . . .


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 11, 2020)

Return ticket to London, went to see Daughter, son in law and granddaughter. A lovely day out.


----------



## Foxee (Jan 11, 2020)

Put gas in the SUV, crying a little as the price went up and up and up...bought groceries including many apples for my return to the If You're Hungry, Eat An Apple Initiative to help me break the lingering holiday snacking habit ("Oo! Chocolate!"). Materials to construct chili which is now simmering. So grateful when I get home with groceries and know that we're good for food for a few days and the pantry and freezer are in good shape.


----------



## PiP (Jan 12, 2020)

Dear Clark, your wit never fails to make me laugh. I took pity on my poor husband and he will now cook a dinner which includes (disguises) the turnips.


----------



## Gofa (Jan 14, 2020)

4 hours for our miniature schnauzer in doggie day care


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 14, 2020)

Petrol, nail clippers and a jam doughnut.

Thought, why are jam doughnuts always raspberry jam?  I would try strawberry, greengage, plum, blackcurrant etc.


----------



## Foxee (Jan 14, 2020)

A new vacuum cleaner and a big desk calendar that we use for a family wall calendar.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 15, 2020)

Foxee said:


> A new vacuum cleaner and a big desk calendar that we use for a family wall calendar.


New vacuum cleaner is great, proper suction, no more gaffer tape holding the hose together, quiet, clean   Younger daughter always gets our wall calendar. Last year's was goats in trees, this year's places to visit around the world.


----------



## Foxee (Jan 15, 2020)

Olly Buckle said:


> New vacuum cleaner is great, proper suction, no more gaffer tape holding the hose together, quiet, clean   Younger daughter always gets our wall calendar. Last year's was goats in trees, this year's places to visit around the world.


Unfortunately the new vac is not quiet but I really don't care as long as it picks up the dirt. The whine-and-rumble makes me feel like I'm making progress!


----------



## River Rose (Jan 15, 2020)

Things that I shouldn’t have.


----------



## PiP (Jan 15, 2020)

My independence.




she is an automatic.


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 15, 2020)

Congratulations! There is nothing like that new car smell....


----------



## Gofa (Jan 16, 2020)

I bought my manly stereo speakers into the garage from the lock up 
manly you  say ? 
yes manly as they are the size of beer fridges


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 16, 2020)

Cash stayed in pocket, nothing again.


----------

